# Shark Fishing in Matagorda



## amerson357 (Jul 7, 2004)

Me and a couple of buddies were thinking about going to Matagorda for this weekend and doing some shark fishing. We are relatively new to shark fishing and were trying to catch a few medium sized sharks around the 5ft range or bigger. What is the best bait to use and what is the best method and any spots? We have a 19ft boat that handles pretty well. Been out about 15 miles in it around Galveston. Also is the river the best access to the open water? We also would like to just basically catch some fish. Would really like to catch some kings, triggers, tripletail, etc. Any info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## amerson357 (Jul 7, 2004)

Is it safe to go out of the river or is better to launch out of Port O'Connor


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

*Matagorda access to the gulf*

Right now, you can still get out to the gulf from Matagorda via the Colorado river. I fish with a buddy down there offshore and he has a 21' center console. You are fine the entire way until you get to the base of the jetties. You will see a channel marker on your left. Stay close to that side and just before you get in line with it, cut it to starboard and aim at the channel marker that is further out and on the right hand side. When you get close to it, turn back to port and aim yourself out to sea and stay close to the right hand (west jetty) and just follow it out. There is a sand bar across the middle and going out to the mouth and near the tip of the east side jetty. The breaking waves will let you know where the bar is. I believe it is 4' to 5' in some of the shallower spots along the route I described but only for very short distances.

Make sure you go idle speed on your way down river through the 2 No Wake zones. I hate it when guys go about 2000 rpms through those areas, making maximum wakes. They'd be better off just staying on plane and blowing through the zone. Good luck if you go out.

Almost forgot to add, try to get out to the clear green/aqua water and drift sardines or cigar minnows behind the shrimpers culling their catch. You should get plenty of action on kings and sharks. If you see any decent weedlines in the better water, you'll probably find tripletail, chicken dolphin and maybe a ling. Take a sabiki and you can load up on live baits too.


----------

